# Homemade Kindle Cover



## kindlevixen

I wasn't sure if this should go here, or if it should go in photos... so I apologize if I have it wrong  I have asked for a Oberon cover as an anniversary gift, so this is my fix until then.

I started off with the plan to create a whole new cover for the kindle using some flexible plastic stuff I had, but in the end it worked better to just shove the cover the kindle comes with into the slip cover. If I had thought to do that from the beginning, it probably would have taken me less time and the cover would be trimmer (no need for the extra padding I added on the front). I may give it another go next weekend and come up with a template/instructions.

Anyway, here it my new home sewn cover. Its made of a dusty purple canvas and a quilters cotton. I have lots of "pockets" on the inside and used velcro to keep it in place.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

OMG that is absolutely gorgeous!! I would post it here in accessories and in photos. How in the world did you do that?


----------



## Kathy

So cute. Love it.


----------



## Mollyb52

Beautiful and very clever


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Very cute, I'm trying to talk my mom into making covers too.  She has lots of fabrics that would be adorable.  Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## kindlevixen

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> OMG that is absolutely gorgeous!! I would post it here in accessories and in photos. How in the world did you do that?


Well if someone is wanting to make a slip cover to go over the standard cover, it is/would be surprisingly easy. You just need the fabric, an iron, velcro, sewing machine, and the ability to sew a straight stitch. To do it, I did cut off the wing things that stick up off the original cover to hold the kindle in place, and cut off the elastic. I think I may try another go of it now that I know its easier to make a "slip cover" rather than an entire new cover.... if I do I will document and write up some instructions how to do it.


----------



## Annalog

patchymama said:


> Well if someone is wanting to make a slip cover to go over the standard cover, it is/would be surprisingly easy. You just need the fabric, an iron, velcro, sewing machine, and the ability to sew a straight stitch. To do it, I did cut off the wing things that stick up off the original cover to hold the kindle in place, and cut off the elastic. I think I may try another go of it now that I know its easier to make a "slip cover" rather than an entire new cover.... if I do I will document and write up some instructions how to do it.


Beautiful cover!

I don't have my Kindle yet but I have been thinking of ways to make a cover to go over the original cover (unchanged) similar to DT book covers. I have thought of a few different methods to try. Your cover has given me some additional ideas to try when Kindle-to-be eventually arrives.

Thanks for posting this!
Anna


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I love the material...even though I mentioned that in chat lol


----------



## intinst

That's gorgeous! Very good looking & should add even more protection for the Kindle. You do nice work.


----------



## Marci

Patchymama -

I love the results of your efforts.  I really like the sunshine design on the back (front?) cover.

Do post instructions from your next go around. That would be so helpful.  Not that I would be able to do, LOL, that's what my Mom may try  

Marci


----------



## scrappergirl

Very nice job.  You are a great seamstress.


----------



## Anne

I love your cover


----------



## nordmann56

NICE JOB!!!
What is an Oberon cover, and where did you get the stick-ons for the face of the Kindle?

Thanks
Toby



patchymama said:


> I wasn't sure if this should go here, or if it should go in photos... so I apologize if I have it wrong  I have asked for a Oberon cover as an anniversary gift, so this is my fix until then.
> 
> I started off with the plan to create a whole new cover for the kindle using some flexible plastic stuff I had, but in the end it worked better to just shove the cover the kindle comes with into the slip cover. If I had thought to do that from the beginning, it probably would have taken me less time and the cover would be trimmer (no need for the extra padding I added on the front). I may give it another go next weekend and come up with a template/instructions.
> 
> Anyway, here it my new home sewn cover. Its made of a dusty purple canvas and a quilters cotton. I have lots of "pockets" on the inside and used velcro to keep it in place.


----------



## Kindleist

It actually looks quite delicious, even though it's not my personal style.


----------



## kindlevixen

nordmann56 said:


> NICE JOB!!!
> What is an Oberon cover, and where did you get the stick-ons for the face of the Kindle?
> 
> Thanks
> Toby


Oberon - http://www.oberondesign.com/

And the skin I got from decalgirl.... there is a thread here in the Special Deals and discounts that has a discount code in it.


----------



## Panjo

That's gorgous! It's on my list of things to make for my Kindle. I'd love a tutorial of how you did it. I can sew, and have a huge stash of fabric, but I'm not vgery good at figuring out patterns myself.  I knit and felted a cover for my kindle (in it's case) to go in, to protect it from crumbs, etc. in my purse... I am working on perfecting the pattern and sharing pictures at some point.


----------



## Kathy

My daughter made a cute sleeve for her Kindle. Her Kindle is in the original cover, but she wanted extra padding for when she threw it in her purse. She made this.


----------



## kindbb

correct me if I'm wrong but there's supposed to be an image of what you made right? I can't seem to see it


----------



## stargazer0725

Me neither!  All the wonderful comments, and I feel left out of the party!!


----------



## Annalog

I saw the images from patchymama back in January but cannot see them now. 

I made a K2 cover the day after I received my Kindle. The main cover is a journal I picked up at Michael's for $2.50 (50% off coupon) that had a filler that slipped into pockets on each side. I made a holder for the K2 that uses one pocket to keep the Kindle holder in the cover. I needed a cover quickly but have not yet posted photos where I can link to them. 
Anna


----------



## pidgeon92

The pictures she linked to are no longer on her website.


----------



## kindlevixen

hmm, I had some blog issues and lost the images LOL I will have to reupload.


----------



## pomlover2586

Hmmm.................no image here......darn I wanted to see!


----------



## pjune

patchymama, could you please repost the pictures when you have time?  I'd love to see what you made!  

Thanks!


----------



## Kind

yes, perhaps you can make "KindleBoards limited edition" for the members of this place.


----------



## kindlevixen

They should be back up now!


----------



## pjune

Wow, that is so nice!  You did a great job!  Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## ELDogStar

WELL DONE!
Very nice.

Eric


----------



## CegAbq

That is a VERY NICE homemade cover. I've been thinking of trying something similar [Love the ROH purple Oberon but am trying to hold out to spend money on books instead of accessories]. Love the fabric.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

kindlevixen said:


> I wasn't sure if this should go here, or if it should go in photos... so I apologize if I have it wrong  I have asked for a Oberon cover as an anniversary gift, so this is my fix until then.


 Gorgeous. I like it even better than the Oberon. So what did you do with this after you got your anniversary present?


----------



## Anne

Kind said:


> yes, perhaps you can make "KindleBoards limited edition" for the members of this place.
> [/quote
> 
> That is a Great Idea


----------

